# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам псевдоpеркалку Panasonic DMC-FZ7

## bernik

Продам псевдоpеркалку Panasonic DMC-FZ7весь комплект+бленда+светофильтр(докупалось отдельно).цена вопроса 900грн.торг.
0633457194 Дмитрий

----------


## bernik

фото в студии)))

----------


## Ouzelman

> фото в студии)))


 -Прикольно: ещё 700грн - и можно зеркалку с ТТЛ-пыхой взять: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1474321&p=31227193#post31227193

----------


## bernik

> -Прикольно: ещё 700грн - и можно зеркалку с ТТЛ-пыхой взять: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1474321&p=31227193#post31227193


 нормальная рекламка твоей теиы)))молодец

----------


## bernik

новая цена 1500грн

----------


## bernik

1400грн

----------


## bernik

1300грн

----------


## bernik

1200грн

----------


## MeNeNgEr

700

----------


## bernik

1100грн

----------


## bernik

1000грн

----------


## bernik

900грн

----------


## bernik

ап

----------


## DenisKARMA

Есть предложение. Я Вам 800 гривен, а Вы аппарат отправите с "рыбным обозом" (типа "Новая почта") в Днепропетровск?

----------


## bernik

800грн

----------


## bernik

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.10.2012 в 11:05 ----------

700грн

----------


## bernik

ап

----------


## DenisKARMA

> ап
> 
> ---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.10.2012 в 11:05 ----------
> 
> 700грн


   Отправить в Днепропетровск не сможете... ?

----------


## bernik

ап

----------


## bernik

вверх

---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.12.2012 в 14:07 ----------




> Отправить в Днепропетровск не сможете... ?


 не получиться...

----------


## bernik

Продам псевдоpеркалку Panasonic DMC-FZ7весь комплект+бленда+светофильтр(докупалось отдельно).цена вопроса 900грн.торг.
0633457194 Дмитрий

----------


## bernik

фото в студии)))

----------


## Ouzelman

> фото в студии)))


 -Прикольно: ещё 700грн - и можно зеркалку с ТТЛ-пыхой взять: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1474321&p=31227193#post31227193

----------


## bernik

> -Прикольно: ещё 700грн - и можно зеркалку с ТТЛ-пыхой взять: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1474321&p=31227193#post31227193


 нормальная рекламка твоей теиы)))молодец

----------


## bernik

новая цена 1500грн

----------


## bernik

1400грн

----------


## bernik

1300грн

----------


## bernik

1200грн

----------


## MeNeNgEr

700

----------


## bernik

1100грн

----------


## bernik

1000грн

----------


## bernik

900грн

----------


## bernik

ап

----------


## DenisKARMA

Есть предложение. Я Вам 800 гривен, а Вы аппарат отправите с "рыбным обозом" (типа "Новая почта") в Днепропетровск?

----------


## bernik

800грн

----------


## bernik

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.10.2012 в 11:05 ----------

700грн

----------


## bernik

ап

----------


## DenisKARMA

> ап
> 
> ---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.10.2012 в 11:05 ----------
> 
> 700грн


   Отправить в Днепропетровск не сможете... ?

----------


## bernik

ап

----------


## bernik

вверх

---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.12.2012 в 14:07 ----------




> Отправить в Днепропетровск не сможете... ?


 не получиться...

----------

